# What is the deal with the rear window?



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Why on earth did Nissan neglect to tint the rear window on the X trail. I am going to get mine done on friday. The guy at the tinting place said that they have done at least a dozen x trails in the last few months.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Not sure why the rear window tint doesn't matcht the side windows. I got my rear window and sunroof done so that they match the side windows.

The guy at the place where I got my tinting done said a few other vehicles (vans mostly) are the same way.

Greg


ERBell said:


> Why on earth did Nissan neglect to tint the rear window on the X trail. I am going to get mine done on friday. The guy at the tinting place said that they have done at least a dozen x trails in the last few months.


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

The chap that did my rear window told me that since the X-Trail is a Euro designed SUV trhere was no rear tint. Not legal in most Euro countries.
Make sence???????


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i got mine done in port moody
shades tint and detail
on saint john in port moody


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

IanD said:


> The chap that did my rear window told me that since the X-Trail is a Euro designed SUV trhere was no rear tint. Not legal in most Euro countries.
> Make sence???????


Well that proves he knows absolutely nothing and it has nothing to do with Euro legislation. The simple fact is that Nissan neglected to install a bright enough high-level brake light.

I am currently having a long-running battle with Nissan UK to get them to fix the tailgate window in my car. This same problem affects a large number of X-Trail owners who bought SVE and T-Spec derivatives where privacy glass was fitted to rear side windows. According to the spec issued at the time it was supposed to be fitted to the tailgate too.

Nissan UK are blaming Nissan Europe for issuing an incorrect specification but the reason they say the glass is not installed in the tailgate is that it would make the brake light too dim.

Many, many other cars are on sale in Europe - including the Nissan Pathfinder - which have the same brake light/tailgate arrangment as the X-Trail and yet the tailgate glass is tinted.

The bizarre thng is that you can have it tinted as an after-market modification by the Nissan dealer! Nissan are simply dragging their feet as they don't want to incur the cost of upgrading a brake light.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> The bizarre thng is that you can have it tinted as an after-market modification by the Nissan dealer! Nissan are simply dragging their feet as they don't want to incur the cost of upgrading a brake light.



I'm still mulling over whether I should make a fuss. I was thinking about it. I have the sunblinds as well as the privicy glass and this makes it very dark and cool in there and also gives me the option to remove the rear and have it clear whenever I wish, so I'm happy at the moment.

On principal though, I think you should soldier on!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

It's been three months now since I got the car and despite a number of letters and phone calls I have still had no satisfactory response and I'm minded to fire off a letter to the dealer telling them that I'm going to have the tailgate tinted and will send them the bill.

As they are in breach of contract they really don't have a leg to stand on.

Incidently the spec sheet on the Nissan UK site continued to show that privacy glass was fitted to the tailgate as late as early August. I thought this was really beyond a joke and reported Nissan UK to Trading Standards who responded by launching an investigation into Nissan and a potential prosecution under the Trades Descriptions Act. 

Needless to say the spec sheet was changed shortly afterwards!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

TjC said:


> i got mine done in port moody
> shades tint and detail
> on saint john in port moody


Thats the guy I called. He said $75 and it would take about an hour.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

ive take my old honda to those guys too 

very good people

lol
i was the first xtrail to get the rear window tinted from them lol


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

TjC said:


> ive take my old honda to those guys too
> 
> very good people
> 
> ...


Tinting is all done $85.50 with tax. Took about 45 min. Just enough time to get sushi. :thumbup: I also bought the bug deflector from nissan on the way home. They wanted $185 for the window vent shade things. Canadian tire said they don't have them yet but the book says $85. $100 less than Nissan. Holy markup. :balls:


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

any idea how soon they will carry the vent shade??


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

TjC said:


> any idea how soon they will carry the vent shade??


I have no idea. 

(Actually being able to find someone to help you at canadian tire is quite an acomplishment. I didn't want to confuse the guy and ask him more than one question. Besides the last time I did that the guy got scared and disappeared behind the counter never to be seen again.) 

I am assuming that stuff will be more readily available once the X Trail is sold in the USA. Lordco auto parts does have a reciever hitch that does not require any drilling.

When these guys look in their parts books or search their suppliers, they are searching throgh American supplied books and American supplier websites.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

You can get the stick on vent shades from Leng at MaxDax. They are $47 plus $45-50 for shipping. This is canadian dollors and many on this site deal with Leng and have been more than satisfied with the service.

Greg


ERBell said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> (Actually being able to find someone to help you at canadian tire is quite an acomplishment. I didn't want to confuse the guy and ask him more than one question. Besides the last time I did that the guy got scared and disappeared behind the counter never to be seen again.)
> 
> ...


----------

